# Looking for Inexpensive Dedicated sever



## drov (Jan 30, 2015)

I'm looking for a dedicated server to host a few small low traffic sites. I see the offers section and some other ads elsewhere but I'm wondering what anyone has to offer for 25 to 30 bucks a month. 

If more detail is needed I can provide. We are talking multiple low traffic sites and some goof off stuff. 

250+gb HDD and maybe 8gb of ram. 

Thanks



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RTGHM (Jan 30, 2015)

If it's truly a "few small websites" a VPS would be better.

Also it'd help if you could give more details like location, etc.


----------



## drov (Jan 30, 2015)

RTGHM said:


> If it's truly a "few small websites" a VPS would be better.
> 
> Also it'd help if you could give more details like location, etc.


Why would a VPS be better?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RTGHM (Jan 30, 2015)

drov said:


> Why would a VPS be better? Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Because why would you need a huge dedicated server for a small website?

A Ramnode VPS would do the charm, or probably BuyVM, or Crissic.


----------



## drov (Jan 30, 2015)

RTGHM said:


> Because why would you need a huge dedicated server for a small website?
> 
> A Ramnode VPS would do the charm, or probably BuyVM, or Crissic.


Its not really a matter of need. More a matter of want.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jan 30, 2015)

drov said:


> Its not really a matter of need. More a matter of want.


Cool.  Since it's a matter of want, alright.

So to reorganize your thought,s I guess these are the following criterias?

25 to 30 dollars a month target

250+ GB Storage

8 GB RAM 

Any choice on CPU?  

If you want Europe, I'd say go with Kimsufi or Online.net..  

If you want US, go with or Dacentec (might be a bit on the border though, I think they do 35 dollars minimum), Datashack, WholesaleInternet, etc.


----------



## DomainBop (Jan 31, 2015)

> If you want Europe, I'd say go with Kimsufi or Online.net..


Hetzner serverbidding.com: i7-2600/i7-3770, 16GB RAM, 2 x3TB drives, 26-27 euros ex VAT

SeFlow i5-2500, 8GB RAM, 1 x500GB drive 25 euros

ServDiscount i5-750, 8GB RAM, 2x1TB, US$18.99

Online.net Avoton C2750, 8GB RAM, 1 x1TB, 16 euros + 20 euros setup fee


----------



## drov (Jan 31, 2015)

Thank you all


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## weloveservers (Mar 30, 2015)

drov said:


> I'm looking for a dedicated server to host a few small low traffic sites. I see the offers section and some other ads elsewhere but I'm wondering what anyone has to offer for 25 to 30 bucks a month. If more detail is needed I can provide. We are talking multiple low traffic sites and some goof off stuff. 250+gb HDD and maybe 8gb of ram. Thanks Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A VPS would be recommended, more over, a KVM.


----------



## catatonic (Apr 3, 2015)

Microservers.io also comes to mind for low cost USA servers.


----------

